# Larry wheels overhead presses 405



## Jin (Aug 2, 2018)

With amazing form. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=901q-kfgVGQ


----------



## Uncle manny (Aug 2, 2018)

That kid is a damn freak! Seen a lot his stuff but that was pretty insane.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 2, 2018)

That dude is a damn monster


----------



## Viduus (Aug 2, 2018)

That ain’t nothing.. I saw Castleberry do that no-handed on YouTube.

(yeah I went there)


----------



## Jin (Aug 2, 2018)

I probably couldn't even unrack that.


----------



## Viduus (Aug 2, 2018)

Jin said:


> I probably couldn't even unrack that.




I couldn’t even finish loading the plates


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 2, 2018)

Holy fuuuck and does it clean as hell!!!


----------



## Seeker (Aug 2, 2018)

Our own ecks can do the same and not on half the gear wheels is on. There is a vid out there of Ecks easily repping 300 plus pounds over head


----------



## Jin (Aug 2, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Our own ecks can do the same and not on half the gear wheels is on. There is a vid out there of Ecks easily repping 300 plus pounds over head



But Larry says he only takes 500mg of test and 100mg of anadrol a day.....


----------



## Uncle manny (Aug 2, 2018)

His coach is Stan Efferding I’m sure he’s got everything from diet to cycles meticulously mapped out.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 2, 2018)

Jin said:


> But Larry says he only takes 500mg of test and 100mg of anadrol a day.....



yeah and Dorian Yates only did 400 mgs Deca and test


----------



## Elivo (Aug 2, 2018)

Pfft , thats my warm up LOL

Thats a shit ton of weight to push over your damn head.


----------



## Jin (Aug 2, 2018)

Ecks is more impressive than 95% of the fitness social media people.


----------



## automatondan (Aug 2, 2018)

To think that Larry is only 23 fricken years old..... Tons of gear or not, the guy is a freak. And so is Ecks. No doubt.

I cant imagine what level Larry Wheels will be on in 10 years... He is kinda mind blowing to me. Hes just a freak.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 2, 2018)

Pure brute strength, but damn that looks hard on the back, yeeow!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 2, 2018)

automatondan said:


> I cant imagine what level Larry Wheels will be on in 10 years... .



Dead most likely. Dude has been on blast since he was 16.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 2, 2018)

Hey does anyone know where I can find some training programs?


----------



## Uncle manny (Aug 2, 2018)

Weider 12 10 8


----------



## Hurt (Aug 2, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Hey does anyone know where I can find some training programs?



Link in Bio


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 2, 2018)

Larry Wheels is nuts. He will end up being powerlifting version of Dallas McCarver


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 2, 2018)

If that dude can hang around and keep from any major injuries he's gonna make some records that will take some time to beat. Just watched a video of him repping out incline db press with 225s


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## kittensandkilos (Aug 2, 2018)

Hes definitely a strong mother ****er.


----------



## Jada (Aug 6, 2018)

Hes a beast!!!!!


----------



## Bicepticon (Aug 6, 2018)

Guy is super strong!!
I hope he can stay away from the 2 man, barbell curls!


----------



## Blusoul24 (Aug 6, 2018)

Damn! Dude is a beast.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Aug 7, 2018)

He’s a pussy lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 7, 2018)

He hit 500 for 5 on incline today. Def a pussy


----------



## Hurt (Aug 7, 2018)

I hate when people bring up the whole "he's on tons of gear" thing...as if to say he just takes more than everyone else and that's why he is the way he is. The bottom line is that there are PLENTY of guys out there who are on the same amount of gear and can't touch Larry's strength. The guy is a genetic freak, period...not to mention he maintains lower body fat % than most bodybuilders. He hit the genetic lotto - I really hope he stays healthy because if he does we will get to see some shit we've never seen before.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 7, 2018)

Hurt said:


> I hate when people bring up the whole "he's on tons of gear" thing...as if to say he just takes more than everyone else and that's why he is the way he is. The bottom line is that there are PLENTY of guys out there who are on the same amount of gear and can't touch Larry's strength. The guy is a genetic freak, period...not to mention he maintains lower body fat % than most bodybuilders. He hit the genetic lotto - I really hope he stays healthy because if he does we will get to see some shit we've never seen before.



I don't think anyone here thinks that. All I was saying is that, if you talk to people in the inner circles of powerlifting, the amount of gear he runs is staggering and unsustainable. He is only 23 or 24. If he keeps going at the rate he is, he will end up like McCarver or Munzer or one of these other guys. When elite powerlifters say you're using an ungodly amount of gear....you're on another level. Every elite PLer is on a shit ton of gear just like elite BBers. He takes elite levels of gear to the extreme.

He's such a freak that he could run less shit, get to where he is now, and it would just take a few extra years, but actually have it be sustainable.


----------



## Uncle manny (Aug 7, 2018)

Interesting to see what will come for him in the next couple years... he’s under the best supervision so let’s see if that helps.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 7, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> He hit 500 for 5 on incline today. Def a pussy



@ 6:00 goddamn that shit got me pumped up


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 7, 2018)

I like how he wraps his elbows on super heavy sets. I've seen him do it a few times in the past. Might give it a try.


----------



## Hurt (Aug 7, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I don't think anyone here thinks that. All I was saying is that, if you talk to people in the inner circles of powerlifting, the amount of gear he runs is staggering and unsustainable. He is only 23 or 24. If he keeps going at the rate he is, he will end up like McCarver or Munzer or one of these other guys. When elite powerlifters say you're using an ungodly amount of gear....you're on another level. Every elite PLer is on a shit ton of gear just like elite BBers. He takes elite levels of gear to the extreme.
> 
> He's such a freak that he could run less shit, get to where he is now, and it would just take a few extra years, but actually have it be sustainable.



He does a great job controlling his water retention then...

I wasn’t referring to you specifically in that post. Moreso all the punks on social media who immediately reply to anything he posts discrediting it because he “takes a ton of gear”.

What do the people in the “inner circle of powerlifting” say he’s running? I’m kind of surprised he would be completely reckless since he works with Efferding but then again, that doesn’t mean he will follow his philosophy on gear.

In other news - did you guys see his recent Instagram post posing next to Victor Martinez?? Shows just how massive Larry is (minus his calves, LOL)


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 21, 2018)

That guy is a fking monster.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 23, 2018)

Larry Wheels incline bench 600lbs. Man i sometimes wish I had a training partner like black tom cruise screaming me through my lifts haha...
600 @ 4:25


----------



## Jin (Aug 23, 2018)

Gonna be another Dallas McCarver or Sigmarsson. I don't wish that on him at all but was the last PR of 500 pounds? Dude will be OHP 500 in no time.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 23, 2018)

Hurt said:


> He does a great job controlling his water retention then...
> 
> I wasn’t referring to you specifically in that post. Moreso all the punks on social media who immediately reply to anything he posts discrediting it because he “takes a ton of gear”.
> 
> ...



Honestly I couldn't tell you specifics and it would be pointless anyway. Nobody knows what anyone is taking except the guy actually taking the gear. Everything is just hearsay. But I've heard massive amounts of tren and halo - which explains your water theory. Not exactly a sustainable combo. 

The guy is a freak regardless.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 23, 2018)

Larry did 440 yesterday, strong dude to say the least...


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 27, 2018)

250x2/200×12 incline db press @ 4:00.
dude he's working out with has no chill.


----------



## Jin (Aug 27, 2018)

New, much heavier PR. All the time. Heart explosion in 8, 7, 6..........


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 27, 2018)

Jin said:


> New, much heavier PR. All the time. Heart explosion in 8, 7, 6..........



unfortunately I believe we’re all thinking the same..


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 27, 2018)

Cant get through that video due to his partner being the most annoying dbag ever.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 31, 2018)

Larry and Thor deadlift party


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 31, 2018)

Thor was definitely born in the wrong era. The guy is a fking monster


----------



## German89 (Aug 31, 2018)

Lmfao. Funny how larry mentions his calluses


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 31, 2018)

German89 said:


> Lmfao. Funny how larry mentions his calluses



I thought the same thing


----------



## BrotherJ (Aug 31, 2018)

Seeing Larry next to Thor puts both of their sizes into perspective. Both are huge ****ing dudes...but The Mountain is a ****ing monster.


----------



## Hurt (Aug 31, 2018)

He just posted a video benching 650 raw


----------



## Battletoad (Sep 1, 2018)

I just saw that. Ungodly strong dude, but that rep scared the piss outta me.


----------



## German89 (Sep 3, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> 250x2/200×12 incline db press @ 4:00.
> dude he's working out with has no chill.


Ndo_champ. Zero chill. Too much ****ing hype. Its overkill ::eye roll::


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 4, 2018)

I think one of the most amazing things about him is his reps are so clean.


----------



## Jin (Sep 5, 2018)

Who's the guy that pulls 925 like its nothing?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 5, 2018)

Fk that was impressive ...


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 22, 2018)

500x25 squat @2:35 holy fukk


----------



## Jada (Sep 22, 2018)

Man.. he's training with my idol!!!!! That kid is a fkin beast!!


----------



## German89 (Sep 22, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> 500x25 squat @2:35 holy fukk



Lmao  looks like someone else likes being barefooted.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 22, 2018)

Man I ain’t goin barefoot at my gym. The place is filthy, I literally step on pills and shit in the locker room, I could only imagine what kinda foot disease I’d get


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 22, 2018)

Those pills will give you max gainz bro


----------



## German89 (Sep 22, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Those pills will give you max gainz bro


Gains or a trip? Ahahha


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 22, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Man I ain’t goin barefoot at my gym. The place is filthy, I literally step on pills and shit in the locker room, I could only imagine what kinda foot disease I’d get




Id pick a different gym lol....


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 22, 2018)

**** no, the place is hardcore as hell. I wish I joined 10 years ago, everyone is jacked (aka juicy af). The music is loud, the equipment is old, a lot of it handmade, everyone is intimidating. My first day there I felt like I was walking through the prison yard on my first day of a 15 year bid. Shit I see Danny Padilla there EVERY DAY! Its awesome


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 22, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> **** no, the place is hardcore as hell. I wish I joined 10 years ago, everyone is jacked (aka juicy af). The music is loud, the equipment is old, a lot of it handmade, everyone is intimidating. My first day there I felt like I was walking through the prison yard on my first day of a 15 year bid. Shit I see Danny Padilla there EVERY DAY! Its awesome




Yea a few pills on the floor would be ok then lol..sounds like a kick ass place!


----------



## German89 (Sep 22, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> **** no, the place is hardcore as hell. I wish I joined 10 years ago, everyone is jacked (aka juicy af). The music is loud, the equipment is old, a lot of it handmade, everyone is intimidating. My first day there I felt like I was walking through the prison yard on my first day of a 15 year bid. Shit I see Danny Padilla there EVERY DAY! Its awesome



Juicy as fukk
Is this the new saying for, "uses gear"?


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 22, 2018)

I don’t know. Some tard said it yesterday and it stuck


----------



## German89 (Sep 22, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I don’t know. Some tard said it yesterday and it stuck



Are you referring to robertfrank 615?


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 22, 2018)

No Robert Frank is my hero. I’m talking about a new member here, the 18 year old


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 30, 2018)

515 OHP @ 6:45.... speechless


----------



## Jin (Sep 30, 2018)

He gonna DieYoungStrong.


----------



## German89 (Sep 30, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> 515 OHP @ 6:45.... speechless



Woowzers!!

His boy.. annoys the fukk outta me


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 30, 2018)

yea that dude is on a whole nother level of annoying


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 30, 2018)

German89 said:


> Woowzers!!
> 
> His boy.. annoys the fukk outta me


I like BTC, it’s the other jerkoff I can’t stand


----------



## German89 (Sep 30, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> yea that dude is on a whole nother level of annoying



Lmfao. Its his own level. And i cant do it. There is one guy at my gym like that. I wanna smack him


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 30, 2018)

automatondan said:


> To think that Larry is only 23 fricken years old..... Tons of gear or not, the guy is a freak. And so is Ecks. No doubt.
> 
> *I cant imagine what level Larry Wheels will be on in 10 years... *He is kinda mind blowing to me. Hes just a freak.


6’ down with a 0# total


----------



## RISE (Oct 12, 2018)

Why do i even train?


----------



## Jin (Jan 5, 2019)

500lb bench. 20 reps.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5E47tBoFuKQ


----------



## Trump (Jan 6, 2019)

Finally realised glasses whilst lifting is unnecessary 



Jin said:


> 500lb bench. 20 reps.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5E47tBoFuKQ


----------



## German89 (Jan 6, 2019)

Trump said:


> Finally realised glasses whilst lifting is unnecessary



noooo... i hope he puts them back on!


----------



## Trump (Jan 6, 2019)

Larry v The Mountain

https://youtu.be/KnbG17_RG48


----------



## German89 (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## German89 (Mar 2, 2019)

Ohhh seeks...  nothing but love! Lmao


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 2, 2019)

Super heavy and killer form ... respect ... everything else is talk.

My back hurts just watching him ... fuccccc....but i just watched him for close to an hour.


----------



## Deadhead (Mar 2, 2019)

Its definitely impressive.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 3, 2019)

I’m case you wondered how wide he is.....


----------



## Gibsonator (May 30, 2019)

675 t&g bench looked real easy fuuuukkkk... ff to 4:50


----------



## Trump (May 30, 2019)

Average at best 



Gibsonator said:


> 675 t&g bench looked real easy fuuuukkkk... ff to 4:50


----------



## Jin (May 31, 2019)

The PRs/progress are coming at an unbelievable rate. 

I worry for his longevity in this world.


----------



## Straight30weight (May 31, 2019)

Jin said:


> The PRs/progress are coming at an unbelievable rate.
> 
> I worry for his longevity in this world.


Let’s hope he proves you wrong. Or.....becomes the greatest to ever do it at a relatively young age and then slow the **** down.


----------



## Jin (May 31, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Let’s hope he proves you wrong. Or.....becomes the greatest to ever do it at a relatively young age and then slow the **** down.



I don’t want to be right.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 31, 2019)

pretty sure he's training for a 1,000lb deadlift right now too


----------



## Straight30weight (May 31, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> pretty sure he's training for a 1,000lb deadlift right now too


And he’ll probably get it


----------



## Gibsonator (May 31, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> And he’ll probably get it



well he's gettin his jewz from the big dogg himself (Hafthor) now I'm sure


----------



## Uncle manny (May 31, 2019)

I’d think strength athletes are more regimented and “cautious” with their training and drug use than bodybuilders. They’re going for performance and not how freakish they can look. There’s definitely a huge difference. 

He he said he can hitch and wear a deadlift suit for his next meet so he’s confident he’ll get it...


----------



## Grizzly911 (May 31, 2019)

Larry can't be human. Larry is more of a cyborg. Be like Larry, hahaha!


----------



## Jin (May 31, 2019)

Grizzly911 said:


> Larry can't be human. Larry is more of a cyborg. Be like Larry, hahaha!



I will handle all the Larry Wheels humor, thank you. :32 (18):


----------



## Trump (May 31, 2019)

I like it where he says sometimes to improve on a lift you need to totally stop doing it. What like he did heavy inclines and other types of presses and totally ignored his flat for 6 months then came in and did a PR. I remember someone else saying this on here and getting slated by a seasoned power lifter or 2.


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 1, 2019)

Trump said:


> I like it where he says sometimes to improve on a lift you need to totally stop doing it. What like he did heavy inclines and other types of presses and totally ignored his flat for 6 months then came in and did a PR. I remember someone else saying this on here and getting slated by a seasoned power lifter or 2.



That dude has red hair though.  Nobody gonna take that chit serious


----------



## Trump (Jun 2, 2019)

I know what you mean even though he was 100% right in what he said, the red hair is a no no. 



Gadawg said:


> That dude has red hair though.  Nobody gonna take that chit serious


----------



## deadlift666 (Jun 2, 2019)

jesus ****ing christ on a cracker


----------



## Maijah (Jun 3, 2019)

Just one rep?


----------



## MarvelousChester (Jun 6, 2019)

Jin said:


> Who's the guy that pulls 925 like its nothing?


Kind of a late reply, but he is Jerry Pritchett. Unless I'm wrong, he is a deadlift specialist, and mostly competes in Strongman to deadlift, which is why he can keep up with Thor and the rest but always does pretty poorly overall.


----------



## Trump (Jun 6, 2019)

Pretty sure he got the 2nd or 3rd highest ever deadlift. He might of even attempted 500 when Eddie hall did it



MarvelousChester said:


> Kind of a late reply, but he is Jerry Pritchett. Unless I'm wrong, he is a deadlift specialist, and mostly competes in Strongman to deadlift, which is why he can keep up with Thor and the rest but always does pretty poorly overall.


----------



## MarvelousChester (Jun 6, 2019)

Trump said:


> Pretty sure he got the 2nd or 3rd highest ever deadlift. He might of even attempted 500 when Eddie hall did it


He was the WR holder in 2017 with 1031lbs on the elephant bar. I think it belongs to Thor now with 1042lbs or something, from the 2019 Arnold Classic.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 6, 2019)

MarvelousChester said:


> Kind of a late reply, but he is Jerry Pritchett. Unless I'm wrong, he is a deadlift specialist, and mostly competes in Strongman to deadlift, which is why he can keep up with Thor and the rest but always does pretty poorly overall.


Jerry is not a young man and therefore is prone to injury. He’s a hell of a competitor and still one of the strongest men alive.


----------



## MarvelousChester (Jun 6, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Jerry is not a young man and therefore is prone to injury. He’s a hell of a competitor and still one of the strongest men alive.


I can't argue with that. He is pulling over 1000lbs and competing in the Arnold Strongman Classic. You don't get much stronger than that. 

I only mentioned that he does poorly because he gets very low overall scores but he does really well in the deadlift events. In the last Arnold Classic he got under 15 points whereas Thor got around 45, and Thor didn't even try in the Stone to Shoulder event, he just did one rep and left.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 6, 2019)

MarvelousChester said:


> I can't argue with that. He is pulling over 1000lbs and competing in the Arnold Strongman Classic. You don't get much stronger than that.
> 
> I only mentioned that he does poorly because he gets very low overall scores but he does really well in the deadlift events. In the last Arnold Classic he got under 15 points whereas Thor got around 45, and Thor didn't even try in the Stone to Shoulder event, he just did one rep and left.


I was there. Jerry, like Brian Shaw, was injured on the deadlift. Pretty much took them both out of competition. 

Father Time is an asshole. Both of them are getting older and their bodies may not put up with the abuse for much longer.


----------



## Trump (Jun 11, 2019)

https://youtu.be/43t1WZLxw5k

can anyone tell me why he shoulder pressing barbells like that??


----------



## MarvelousChester (Jun 11, 2019)

Trump said:


> can anyone tell me why he shoulder pressing barbells like that??



Probably just doing it for the clicks. He did the same with flat bench a few weeks ago.


----------



## Trump (Jun 11, 2019)

Seems silly experimenting this stage with a comp coming up in less than 4 weeks



MarvelousChester said:


> Probably just doing it for the clicks. He did the same with flat bench a few weeks ago.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 11, 2019)

Trump said:


> Seems silly experimenting this stage with a comp coming up in less than 4 weeks



This is powerlifting in 2019. The likes on social media are more important then the actual comp. Sad but true.

Social media has grown powerlifting's popularity to places nobody could have expected just a few years ago. But it's ruined it at the same time.


----------



## rawdeal (Jun 11, 2019)

Trump said:


> https://youtu.be/43t1WZLxw5k
> 
> can anyone tell me why he shoulder pressing barbells like that??



Showing off?  Just harder balancing 2 BB's than 2 dB's of equal weight, and way harder than ONE BB of equal total weight?



MarvelousChester said:


> Probably just doing it for the clicks. He did the same with flat bench a few weeks ago.



Yup.



Trump said:


> Seems silly experimenting this stage with a comp coming up in less than 4 weeks



AGREED.  But he seems to be more of a very strong Showman than a very strong strength sports purist at this point in his career?  Kinda like carving out his own niche in the strength world.  Back in the infancy of PL, in the early 1960s, contests were often called "Odd Lifts," and did not always use the same Big 3 we use today.


----------



## MarvelousChester (Jun 11, 2019)

YouTube is more profitable than any competition he may have ahead. He probably knows this and is willing to risk it for the clicks. Most strongmen are focusing a lot on their YouTube channels lately because they've realised that it pays well.


----------



## rawdeal (Jun 11, 2019)

Lol, yeah, I'm naive enough to not always see that fact even though it's right there in front of me when *I*​ go to youtube.  Already hooked on all the stuff Brian Shaw has churned out, although I confess I'm more amazed by his eating episodes than by his training ones.


----------



## MarvelousChester (Jun 12, 2019)

I've been watching a lot of Martins Licis recently. The guy is extremely funny and gives some great advice sometimes.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 12, 2019)

All about the money. The guys making a better living than most of us and doing what he loves at the same time. And traveling the world. 

And to top it off, he’s one of the most genetically gifted powerlifters/strongmen we’ll ever see.


----------



## Stevenwithaph (Jun 12, 2019)

Larry is a ****in' god. My absolute favorite natural powerlifter.


----------



## Jin (Jun 12, 2019)

Stevenwithaph said:


> Larry is a ****in' god. My absolute favorite natural powerlifter.



Yep, natural as a whore’s orgasm.


----------



## automatondan (Jun 12, 2019)

MarvelousChester said:


> YouTube is more profitable than any competition he may have ahead. He probably knows this and is willing to risk it for the clicks. Most strongmen are focusing a lot on their YouTube channels lately because they've realised that it pays well.



This used to be true before Google bought YouTube, but it is not true anymore. I personally know (my best friend/brother) is one of the big names on YouTube and he makes considerably less than half of what he used too. His salary is average at best now, sadly. That is the current truth/state of YouTube. My friend has a quarter of a billion views and over a million and a half subscribers. The powerlifting guys are just trying to get a little slice of the pie (like everyone else) and it's wise that they are doing so, but it's not a lot of scratch like people think it is.


----------



## MarvelousChester (Jun 12, 2019)

automatondan said:


> This used to be true before Google bought YouTube, but it is not true anymore. I personally know (my best friend/brother) is one of the big names on YouTube and he makes considerably less than half of what he used too. His salary is average at best now, sadly. That is the current truth/state of YouTube. My friend has a quarter of a billion views and over a million and a half subscribers. The powerlifting guys are just trying to get a little slice of the pie (like everyone else) and it's wise that they are doing so, but it's not a lot of scratch like people think it is.


Ads are not the only way to make money off YouTube. You still have sponsors, selling merchandise, you can even use YouTube to promote future events.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 12, 2019)

My 5 year old watches a channel on there, channel made 22 million bucks last year. To review toys....

Im sad that my son watches people play with toys.


----------



## Trump (Jun 23, 2019)

Another flat bench press PR looks like them 3 months or so ignoring his flat bench worked wonders

https://youtu.be/Vyw1Az5gNl8


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 23, 2019)

Trump said:


> Another flat bench press PR looks like them 3 months or so ignoring his flat bench worked wonders
> 
> https://youtu.be/Vyw1Az5gNl8



@ 1:44
damn this dude is crazy man, i think he could've pushed out 1 more even.


----------



## Trump (Jun 23, 2019)

Easy maybe even 2, 



Gibsonator said:


> @ 1:44
> damn this dude is crazy man, i think he could've pushed out 1 more even.


----------

